# How do you view the forums?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I was curious about how members of ChefTalk view our forums? What I mean by this is when you are looking at a discussion there is an option on the top right under "Display Modes" that gives you three choices:

Linear
Hybrid
Threaded


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I guess what I've got is the default. I never thought about it, because whatever it is, it works fine for me!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Same for me. I never noticed the "display mode" options before. Nicko, could you please explain what they are and what they do?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry I'm with Suzanne and Phoebe on this one as well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mine is set to "Linear" but I've never changed it; therefore, it's the default setting for me, since I never selected another view.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have played with those buttons before. I kept linear. When and how will it go to default since it's not an option?
pan
Are the people voting default, linear? or never chose.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

huh? I think my linear is threaded with hybrids.....hope their not GMO/s.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Definitely linear. 

Phil


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Never heard of these options.

Nicko please explain.

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay now that I looked into it, I can say definitely the default mode. The others are interesting but after 5 years or so, I guess I'm just hooked on default. "It's nobodys default but mine".... la la la la......


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I always prefer the Linear mode, which many forums use. I really don't like the threaded mode as it requires you to keep clicking. I like to see it all, at once, that way I can go back easily to see what someone said earlier.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm currently using the hybrid view, though only since I saw this thread ^_^ I like it, it reminds me of old newsgroups, with the conveinence of the linear layout *note to self: quick reply makes the threaded bit look odd if you just find a quick reply button n click it*


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Linear. But, like many of the above posters, I didn't know I had a choice.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I never knew I had any choice in the matter. I just take it as it is given to me. Its worked so far. I voted for default. Guess I liked the name of the candidate.


----------

